# Boston Butt Cook Temperature/Cook timing/Spritzing?



## bbqbeginner (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm doing my first cook tomorrow and decided on doing a Boston Butt. I'm not going to inject or marinade this one. Just rub and put on smoker. I do have a spray bottle that I planned to use for spritzing apple juice/ACV. Does anyone have a recommendation on how often to spritz?  I have seen people say every half hour, but I feel like you'd lose a lot of heat that way and waste time with recovery. Is it worth spritzing? It is my first cook so temp control might be harder for me with opening every half hour to spritz.

I have question on smoke temp/cook time. Ideally, I want to get it finished up by halftime for the noon Packer game. I realize this does mean I'll be getting up a little early, but still need some sleep tonight. I've seen most recommendations for cook temp have been 225 and timing taking anywhere between 1.25-1.5 hours / lb. At a minimum that would put me at a cook time of 10.5 hours. I'm not sure I want to get up at 2 to prep and get on by 3 though. Is there anything wrong with upping temp to 275 and shooting for 8 hour cook time? Thanks!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 10, 2015)

Some people cook butts at that temp, but I like to stay around 225 to 250.  I gave up trying to have it done by a set time--just never seems to work out.  The pork will be done when the pork is done.  I know this won't help you this time around, but I like to cook the day before, pull it, and put it in the fridge till the next day--flavor seems to be much better.  

Good luck tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nothing wrong with running your smoker at 275 for pork shoulder. I run my pit at 330-325 now for pork butts. Can't say I can tell any difference in the quality of the finished product, except that it gets done considerably faster. Still moist juicy and great bark.


----------



## bbqbeginner (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance. Currently hovering between 265-275. Using one vent to control on WSM. Think wind is playing tricks on me this morning. 













image.jpeg



__ bbqbeginner
__ Oct 11, 2015








dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nothing wrong with running your smoker at 275 for pork shoulder. I run my pit at 330-325 now for pork butts. Can't say I can tell any difference in the quality of the finished product, except that it gets done considerably faster. Still moist juicy and great bark.


----------



## bbqbeginner (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah. I sort of randomly decided to smoke pork shoulder at 9 last night so I didn't have to foresight this time around. I would be interested to know what your reheating method is? I've been reading that some people will put in zip lock Baggie and reheating in boiling water. Microwave wouldn't even be an option for me. Not going to destroy all my hard work. 



GaryHibbert said:


> Some people cook butts at that temp, but I like to stay around 225 to 250.  I gave up trying to have it done by a set time--just never seems to work out.  The pork will be done when the pork is done.  I know this won't help you this time around, but I like to cook the day before, pull it, and put it in the fridge till the next day--flavor seems to be much better.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2015)

Boiling in the bag is fine. If you have one, a Crock Pot is nice as you can heat and hold hot for folks to return throughout the game. Put in the pulled meat and about a half cup of Finishing Sauce, Apple Juice/ACV or Cola, what I have been playing with lately. Heat on high, stirring occasionally, until the meat is up to 165, then dial down to warm and put it out. I don't think spritzing a Butt is necessary and , as you mentioned, every time you open the lid you are adding 15-20 mnutes to the cook time...JJ


----------



## bbqbeginner (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks JJ. Yeah I'm going with no spritzijg. I'm shooting for 275 this cook and hovering in that range according to my Maverick. Don't want to mess with a good thing. 





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Boiling in the bag is fine. If you have one, a Crock Pot is nice as you can heat and hold hot for folks to return throughout the game. Put in the pulled meat and about a half cup of Finishing Sauce, Apple Juice/ACV or Cola, what I have been playing with lately. Heat on high, stirring occasionally, until the meat is up to 165, then dial down to warm and put it out. I don't think spritzing a Butt is necessary and , as you mentioned, every time you open the lid you are adding 15-20 mnutes to the cook time...JJ


----------



## bbqbeginner (Oct 11, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ bbqbeginner
__ Oct 11, 2015





This is after resting a half hour.


----------



## bbqbeginner (Oct 11, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ bbqbeginner
__ Oct 11, 2015






Pulled for sandwiches


----------



## bbqbeginner (Oct 11, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ bbqbeginner
__ Oct 11, 2015






Plated with homemade mac & cheese


----------



## bbqbeginner (Oct 11, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ bbqbeginner
__ Oct 11, 2015






After 5 hours around 270-275. Wrapped for remaining 2.5 hours. Temp was 165 when wrapped. Let climb to 192 I was shooting for 195, but took off for timing, wanted it ready to eat by halftime.


----------



## trulysmoked (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys did.my first boston butt  yesterday..
 Injected with apple juice.salt and brown  sugar.... 230 to 260 all the time and.it took over 12 hrs...at the first 4 hrs took it out and put apple juice in the aluminum tray and covwred it with aluminum foil.... the temp was at 159 in the meat for a good 5 hrs  and didnt change  so i decided  took it out of the smoker.

 Bad results.

 Any reccos.on what i did.wrong ???


----------



## bbqbeginner (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm just a newbie bbqer, but sounds like you hit the stall. Sounds odd that didn't push through wrapped in foil. Maybe just needed to wait a wee bit longer. I did my first brisket today with some issues. Broke through stall though.


----------

